# Lou lou 6 year old blue colour point female ragdoll



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lou Lou is a gentle, but timid Ragdoll, who needs a very quiet, calm, pet free, child free home. She has a history of toileting away from the tray in her current home and this began when a new kitten was introduced and then a baby came into the family. In a quiet stress free home it is very possible that Lou Lou will revert to good litter tray habits. Lou lou prefers female company. For more information about Lou Lou please click on the link
Ragdolls Seeking New Families
If you are interested in her please fill in our on line adoption form here 
UKRCC Adoption Form








please ignore where it says she has been re homed to a friend its a little blip we hope to get sorted soon


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

She is still looking for her purrfect home


----------

